
Mozilla's Christopher Blizzard on innovation in browsers - mbrubeck
http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/weblog/2010/04/innovation-in-browsers/
======
barredo
Orientation implemented in Fx 3.6 looks good
<http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/10/orientation-for-firefox/>

